# My dodge R.I.P.



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Well just wanted to post a picture or two of my truck. Well pictures of what it looked like unitll 520 this afternoon when I got rearended at 55mph. Luckily everyone walked away from the wreck alive exept for the two vehicles. I was in my 1996 dodge ram 2500 and i got rearended by a 97 toyota camary. The other driver is lucky to be alive. Here is a picture of my truck before the accident. Will get updated pictures of the truck and other car tommorow.
I will miss this truck greatly but will be moving on to a newer 2500 or 3500 with a cummins.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

couple weekend ago at camp with the wheelers in it


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That's too bad. Glad to hear you're okay. :salute:

On the bright side, now you have insurance money coming your way. _All of a sudden, my neck hurts like hell!_


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Did you go to the thompson school at UNH? that truck looks familar...
James


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes I do go to the thompson school. I was on rt 4 turning into a driveway when this happened. I hope to find a new truck within the next week or two hopefully.
Evan


----------



## dodge_dude (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry for your lost......That was a nice dump bed you had.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.

In time your pain will turn into fond memories, that you will have forever.:crying: 



She gave her ass to protect yours..

Hey, just a question.. Did your air bag go off?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

can just hope insuranse gives you a lot of money for it


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

no my air bag didnt go off here are some pictures of my truck wasnt able to get pictures of the car that hit me because it went to another garage. The other cars airbags went off however. Thinking that for my airbags to go off I might need to be hit in the front?


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

another picture


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

another picture the bed crushed the back of the cab in 3-4 inchs and broke the window with it


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

last one hopefully I can find the other car and get some pictures of it. I talked with the tow truck driver today and he said he was looking at the car before he towed it and he could see red paint from my truck on the cars windshield where it shattered it. I would see the kid that rear ended me was extremly luck to be alive.
Evan


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

one more picture just for the fun of it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say there is some frame damage.... Good nobody got hurt and now you can get a new truck!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry man about that. Hope you can get something soon before it snows payup . I drive the 06 GMC Sierra, color is silverstone and it sits pretty high, sure you've seen it.
James


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea I have seen it around campus before. Doesnt look like I will be getting anything new anytime soon. The kid driving wasnt the owner of the car so the cop ran the plates and gave me the owners contact info. With further investigation he no longer owns the car the kid who was driving has a girlfriend whos dad owns the car and is in florida with no way to contact. The mom of the kid who hit me says she has no responsibility because he is 17 ( I thought you had legal responsibility untill 18) Then to top it off I only had liability on my truck because I was paying over $1800 just for that so it wasnt worth putting collision on it when after 2 years you would have spent more on insurance then the truck is worth. Then the uninsured motorist clause in my insurance they are telling me only covers the parts of insurance you have since I dont have collision they wont help out at all. Really sucks cause I dont have much money for a new truck. So basically it looks like I am going to try to go after the kids girlfriends parents to get anything if I can get in contact with them. I think I am going to get hosed on this deal. Work hard the past 5-6 year busting my ass to buy a truck I loved and it gets taken away by some unresponsible scum sucking dink who could care less about his actions and will never amount to anything. Sorry for rambeling on but its been an extremly frustrating day.
Evan


----------



## turfs up (Oct 13, 2006)

That really stinks about your truck and the insurance and all....Have you considered talking to a lawyer? Most offer free initial consultation. I'm not buying the "She's not responsible because he's 17" bit! I got hit one time when I was young and dumb and settled for change compared to what I should have gotten....don't make the same mistake! I know you need a truck fast but don't get in a hurry with this, you'll be sorry.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

We are planning on getting advice but first we have a couple more odds and ends to clean up before I settle to that. As much as I want a new truck I am not going to rush into it. I am going to the police station first thing tommorow when they open. Hoping to try to get some more info. Have them run the vin and plates again and see if I can get in contact with the "real" owner before I go talk to a lawyer. But I am sure that this is going to be settled in court. Hopefully I can get him nailed for driving an unregistered uninspected vehicle. At least make his life a little miserable for hitting me. I dont mean to be nasty but I am more than a little bitter at the situation. 
Evan


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

That sucks ^^^^^ Sounds like you're gaurenteed to go to court for this one.  payup wesport


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

In NH it is 18, My mom had to sign something when I regestered my trailer in my name. Good luck man and I hope the best for you, we are all on here to support you.
James


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

killed300ex said:


> . Work hard the past 5-6 year busting my ass to buy a truck I loved and it gets taken away by some irresponsible scum sucking dink who could care less about his actions and will never amount to anything. Sorry for rambling on but its been an extremely frustrating day.
> Evan


Trust me your not rambling, that was a very nice truck, you have every right to be angry.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow man, the story only gets worse! First thing I'd do is call my lawyer. Fawk him if he thinks he's getting away scott free!


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys its greatly appreciated. I miss the truck already it kills me to see it this way. Trust me this kid wont get away scott free he will pay or at least someone around him will pay and the hopefully make his life a living hell. Hopefully alot of the loose end will get cleared up today so that I know right were I stand with this mess.
Thanks
Evan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Dude,
You were rearended. It's not your fault. Your Ins. Co should be going after the Ins. Co for the owner of the car. You shouldn't have to deal with this. They should be doing the leg work.

by the way, I am sorry for the loss of the truck. It's happened to me and I can relatively understand where your coming from.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

What a mess. It's things like this that make me wanna puke. The responsible people in the world get the stick because all the idiots have the leverage.

I truly hope you get every penny that's coming to you. I'm not a lawyer, but I would imagine that ANY assets him or his family holds would be fair game. 

On the other hand, I don't want to see this kid's life ruined or his parents losing their home, but a fair settlement should be within reach.

Keep us updated and let us know how things turn out. I'll be watching this thread closely.

Carpe' Diem.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Well after a trip to the PD and the towing company here is how its looking now. The kid being 17 is a minor in NH and his mom is "legally" responsible for him. In NH you dont need insurance on any motor vehicle however you do need to have $20,000 in avalible assets at the time of accident for compensation. So in term of liability I should be able to go after him and his mom even though she is claiming no responsibility(Very good news) The PD is also now investigating the posibility of misuse of plates and will press charges when its figured out. This also helps because the owner of the vehicle (unknown person to me) Is also liable to part of the damages. After this we went to the towing company to talk to them because I dont want to be responsible for towing fees ect.. Talking with him $125 for the tow (Less than a mile) and storage fee of $45 a calander day. He was nice and said if we paid him now he would stop storage fee and I could pick up the truck anytime he would load it on my trailer for me. All in all The towing and stoarge was $170 only charged me 1 day because he feels bad for the position I am in. So I am off to go and pick up my truck. Found out were the other car is and will get pictures of that also.
Evan


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Dude,
> You were rearended. It's not your fault. Your Ins. Co should be going after the Ins. Co for the owner of the car. You shouldn't have to deal with this. They should be doing the leg work.
> 
> by the way, I am sorry for the loss of the truck. It's happened to me and I can relatively understand where your coming from.


My insuance doesnt really want to even be involved because I didnt have collision on my truck and that is the only way they cover uninsured motorist. I am still trying to get them involved but we will see. Things are starting to look up slightly.
Evan


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Worst case scenario: You end up at the kid's house in the trees with a sniper.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

just got back from picking up my truck here are some pictures of the car that hit me


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

another angle


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, you'd think that kid would be dead, looks as though the back of your truck went through the windsheild.


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

I know how you feel. I got rearended over the summer in my car, total loss. Dealing with the insurance co. is the worst. As for the towing, there rates are set by the PUC. Here in RI it $75 just to show up on scene ans $2.50 a mile, but each state is different. I know all this because I use to work for a tow co. Glad to here everyone was ok, b/c you took a good shot.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Man, you'd think that kid would be dead, looks as though the back of your truck went through the windsheild.


Yes you cant quite make it out but there is red paint from my rear quarter pannel on the windshield. Id say he was extremly lucky any faster or if he hit just a little different he might not be around any more.
Evan


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

dumb question but how are you getting your pictures posted so big on this site.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Eyesell, I use this one from Fernalddude .

give it a try, works great, it's fast .

fernalddude

If your using xp go to power tools and get Image Resizer
This PowerToy enables you to resize one or many image files with a right-click. at http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx
its easy download the update and right click on the pic and in the dropdown window resize pops up click on the size you need and poof its done let me get some screen capture for ya....


----------



## markzrt1 (Feb 3, 2004)

That'll buff right out.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

killed 300ex- killer, a way you can perk up your insurance co. is to tell them the other driver is thinking of suing you for causing the accident and wants a copy of your policy. The insur. co. should do an about face and will want to prove it wasnt your fault and chase down the owner of the car. They should be there to defend you and help you make a claim against the car owner.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

That's correct. What ins. co. do you use?


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

To get the pictures that big I am using a program that came with my digital camera Finepix veiwer resixing them to 640x480 and then saving them as a basic jpeg (lowest quality for file size reasons)
My insurance is Amica I think after this is all done I will be looking for a new insurance as I am less than pleased with them
Evan


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I think it should all buff out


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Maybe*

a little bondo....?

Go to a lawyer, get one of his cards, make copies - send to your insurance co, the kids mother, the girls father, the kids insurance company and say - "his only fault is he's lost two lawsuits".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't threaten them like that. I would just follow the course your taking. Throwig idle threats will only lead to somebody eventually calling your bluff.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> Eyesell, I use this one from Fernalddude .
> 
> give it a try, works great, it's fast .
> 
> ...


The link isn't working, and suggestions ??

Thanks in advanced


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

This link works...
Then scroll down, it's on the left hand side about 2/3rds down,

image resizer..


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

I am just letting the cops do their job right now tracking down the owner or the vehicle. I wont make any threats as I will get what I have coming even if it takes a little while
Evan


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey anything new with your truck?Just was wondering let us know of any new info you get.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

no real info as of yet. I have been in contact with the police department of the town the accident was in quite a bit. They have been super nice and are trying to help me out since the other party isnt even talking. They tried to contact the driver of the car and the registered owner of the car with no luck. They have now turned it ovor to the state dmv to run a title search and then contact the last titled owner to see if he has a bill of sale to see if he doesnt own the car. I am almost starting to think the owner of the car is gone and the car might be stolen? But the police want a quote on my truck to get fixed to give to the dmv so that after they figure out the owner of the car they can give the driver and owner a hearing to make it so I can get the money they owe me. I am now in no hurry as on wednesday I walked into a 1997 dodge ram 2500 5.9 auto with 136000 on the clock. It runs great and payed almost nothing for it so it will work untill I get the insurance money.
Evan
Will get pictures of the new truck and update you guys as soon as I get any more info


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*Image Resizer*

Guess microsoft changed the site the new one is below on the right side of the page pick image resizer exe file down load it and right click on a photo and pic resize image from drop down box then pic size med works great on plowsite. Keep us informed Eric....
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

got a quote today to fix my truck hahaha. We stoped the quote at $14,000 the guy figured it would take another $6000 or so on top of that to get it back running. Took it to the most expensive/ best autobody shop around to get the quote I thought it was pretty funny watching the bill go up. 
Evan


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

fernalddude said:


> Keep us informed Eric....


Hey Eric, yes it worked, thanks again for all the help.

I also want to apologize to killed300ex for using his thread, I know this was not the topic at hand, I appreciate you not getting mad for discussing an off topic.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

thats good news man.. when you said it was stopped does it mean they totaled it?


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

yes it was totaled the truck was only worth around 8000 so he figured it wasnt worth going any further with the quote. So now its just time to get my money hopefully. Think I am going to take the dump bed of this weekend and see about puting it onto the new truck.
Evan


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I was thinking you should be able to salvage the dump stuff and many parts for resale. I would hate to give any good parts to a salvage yard. E-bay it cant hurt and you might be able to recoup some of the loss ..


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

I am hoping to salvage the dump looks like there might be some bent parts but nothing I cant fabricate myself. Maybe even make it work better. I am thinking that I will be able to sell off most of the parts that are still there and good (Engine trans front end ect) not sure if i want to try to make the plow work on my truck yet or not. Unfortunitly I cant start selling pieces untill I find out exactly what is going to happen with the truck. If I get money for it are they going to want to take it ect? Half of me says screw it and try to get some of my money back now but id hate to see that come back and bite me in the ass when paytime comes up.
Evan


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wait, if they are totalling it, then the insurance company cuts you a check, and they now own it, so how are you pulling major parts off this thing? I'm a little confused. Did you buy it back to part it out?


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

There was no insurance on the other car that hit me. And my insurance wont cover it so they will probably be paying out of pocket for this accident. So technically I still own it and as of right now I am the only one who is out $4k because I had to buy a new truck while he has walked away scott free. Kinda makes me want to just way screw it and start parting out my truck try to recoup some of my looses.
Evan


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, that's probably your best bet, to part it out. I hear ya buddy. I wish you luck!:salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Ouch!!! Hope your ok!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

killed300ex said:


> There was no insurance on the other car that hit me. And my insurance wont cover it so they will probably be paying out of pocket for this accident. So technically I still own it and as of right now I am the only one who is out $4k because I had to buy a new truck while he has walked away scott free. Kinda makes me want to just way screw it and start parting out my truck try to recoup some of my looses.
> Evan


I got a grand for those 4 wheelers in the back I could give you 

RCGM
Brad


----------



## alittle1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rcgm said:


> I got a grand for those 4 wheelers in the back I could give you
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


...Talk about kicking a guy in the nutz when he's down....! I just don't know about some people and their thinking.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

haha i dont mind the comment the black one is for sale though haha. Well alot has gone down in the past day with information. The cops got back to me saying they got record of another registered owner but went to last residence and he had moved and they couldnt track him down. Now im on my own. So after a couple hours on the phone yesterday I actaully talked to the semi owner. It turns out he is making payments on the car to the guy whos registration the kid used at the accident. He says both of the owners have no responsibility (lets paint a picture of this guy He is a father looking after 5 kids because his wife is in prison) Yea definitly not worth persuing him to get any money. The other guy holding title on the car is now living in florida (like he would come back for a court date? Ha) screwed there again. Then We talked to the mom of the kid who hit me again she was no help other than giving me her mailing adress (Seems to be a empty lot on a dirt road hopefully I might be able to get it if she owns it not sure she does though) But is still saying she has no responsibility and saying he has moved out yet the guy I talked to earlier is claiming that he either lives with him or his mom not on his own. Basically its looking pretty dim to get any money its almost to the point were it might not even be worth going after it and just call it a loss  Dont you just love the justice system served to the person who doesnt deserve it.
Evan
Anyway here are some pictures of the new truck a little dirty but its ok. Should be picking up a plow mount for it this weekend. 1997 dodge ram 2500 auto with the 5.9 135k on the clock.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

another view not in perfect shape but hey it was wheels for cheap I wont complain


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

last one with the wheeler in the back the picture kinda make the truck look orange but its actaully burgandy/maroon


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice. I like it better than your old truck. Good luck with it!


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks I like it to so far only problem is my left foot and right hand are lost they dont know what to do anymore since its an auto. It will be much better once I get the dump installed I miss it already. Good news I found out the mom of the kid who hit me owns a couple acres of land so I can at least get a lien on the land so I get my money at some point. Things are looking up
Evan


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

It's all horse $h*+!! Sorry you're having to endure this whole ordeal. At this point it might be wise to contact an attorney to see what avenues you can take (since the situation is so damn complicated). Hoping the best for ya....


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I had my first car stolen in High School. Cherry 66 Chevelle. Some kids in my school stole it and rammed it into a Spra-Coupe Sprayer a number of times then torched it. THey found them. They were all convicted. And we sued them civily. I have a judgement against them and after about 15 years I have recieved about $52. 

What I would reccommend is that you get a judgement and then turn it over to a collection agency. THey will take a third to half of what you recieve but at least you will see something outta it. Those guys are relentless too... If anything you will make the other peoples lives hell in the process...


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Killed 300 I like that truck better than your old one. You only paid 4 k for it? Tint out the windows I think that improves the look of the trucks alot. Good luck.
-Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

killed300ex said:


> thanks I like it to so far only problem is my left foot and right hand are lost they dont know what to do anymore since its an auto. It will be much better once I get the dump installed I miss it already. Good news I found out the mom of the kid who hit me owns a couple acres of land so I can at least get a lien on the land so I get my money at some point. Things are looking up
> Evan


I would talk to a lawyer. Even if you have to pay, they will know the best course of action. Maybe even help you out for a small fee. I would not let it go at all.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Cant you atleast put him in jail?????*

Hey,
Sorry for the run around on the truck....Always the guy that needs it is the last to get help.
Cant the police bring up some sort of charges,Reckless driving,driving to endanger or something??? Or did they???? I'd slam the jerk for anything he or his family own's and then some!!!! What ever happened to taking responsibility for your actions???????
What are the odds the original owner of the car will see another payment for the totaled car??? I'd be willing to bet he sends the storage and towing bill to the guy in Fla.....
The Good news is, you where not hurt and you found a good deal on some new wheels.
Best of luck,don't let that jerk walk away from this scott free....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

alittle1 said:


> ...Talk about kicking a guy in the nutz when he's down....! I just don't know about some people and their thinking.


DUDE get a life I was just kidding around.I give people the shirt off my back every freaking day.I joke with people everyday on this site I haven't ever kicked anybody when there down so if you can't see that BIG smiley face at the end of the post get some glasses.GRRR:angry: :realmad:

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

killed300ex said:


> another view not in perfect shape but hey it was wheels for cheap I wont complain


Love the new truck I like it better than the last one to.Hey sorry for the comment I made I was just trying to get a smile out of you since you have been dealing with this everday.But I am sure you know I was just trying to get a smile out of you from your post.

Wish you all the best
RCGM
Brad


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

not a problem with the joke it made me laugh. The more I drive the new truck the more I liek it to. The good news is making all the phone calls rattled someones nerves because it now seems like they deffinitly dont want to go to court to settle this. Hopefully it works out I really didnt want to drag this out to court but would have. As for bringing charges up on the kid the cops have served him with a hearing to have his lisence suspended and I believe one other outstanding charge so his life will be made even more miserable than having to pay me.
Thanks for the support guys
Evan


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Killed300, Sorry to hear about your truck looks like you were lucky not to be injured. As a cop in NH I am surprised the local PD did not summons the driver for reckless operation(6month loss of license and fine)for causing such an accident at my PD a summons would be issued for an accident like this. This would make it easier to go after the mother since she is legally responsible until he turns 18 wether he is living at home or not. If he didn't have insurance I am sure the State DMV will go after him and make him get insurance on his license which is expensive with giving proof of the insurance his license will stay suspended. Don't you just love to live free or die... this state is so worried about infringing up rights of the people it puts people like you out in the cold when something like this happens due to not requiring insurance.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

yea live free or die is great haha I am definitly a fan of required insurance. Ohh well looks like it is going to work out now but its been way more of a headache than it should have been
Thanks
Evan


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Markz said just what I was thinking -- that'll buff right out!

Good luck with the insurance & new truck deal. It's never easy. Glad you're ok


~Kevin


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

update
Going through insurance paper work now. The kids mom is going to put it through under her auto policy because he still "Lives at home" Now its just waiting for the paper work to go through. Had the insurance adjuster out and he told me it was totaled I just looked at him and said tell me something I dont already know. Hopefully I get my money before christmas I have my eye on some new toys (old military truck and a honda 350 4 wheeler to put a plow on) I will be glad to see this get wraped up but I am loving the $30 a day I am making in storage fees  since there is no snow to plow.
I will let you guys know how it turns out when I am done dealing with the insurance.
Thanks for the support
Evan


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Killed, I hope it all works out for you. Seems like the situation is getting better as the days go on. I like your new truck. Good luck with it!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Well I'm just reading this thread for the first time and I think its disgusting how you are being treated. I really think the entire insurance industry needs to be revamped.

I see you are parting out the truck on the other forum... does that mean any decisions have been made? Or any progress of any sort?

We had an incident back in '86 where we got hit in Florida by a welfare bum in a '75 Pontiac Catalina with no insurance. We had a totalled '85 Buick Park Avenue (should have been totalled at least) and he got a $35 fine for no insurance. Great system. We ended up suing OUR OWN insurance company for their complete and utter lack of help and in the end everything was paid for. What I find ironic, is that here we are going on 21 years later, dad is still with the exact same insurance company...


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes I fianlly did get it sorted out got my check 4 months to day later, March 15. With enough phone calls and B.S. I ended up geting just over 9k for the truck with storage ect. I would say I made out alright. Plus I got to keep the truck. After my insurance abandoned me it took me 2 days to find a new company not only are they more than pleasant to talk to they saved me over $500 a year. Glad its fianlly over.
Evan


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad to hear that it is finally over. Good luck with the new one.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

killed300ex;385998 said:


> . Plus I got to keep the truck. Evan


I see a 12v being dropped into your new truck. Since you happen to just have one laying around.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

No swap I just bought a 12 valve  Now to start modifying it with all my insurnace $ payup .
Evan


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what is that motor in the truck? is it a cummins? you stated in the other thread that you were parting it out and i am in need of a tranny for a 5.9 cummins .


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

the engine and trans are already spoken for but it was a 318 nv 4500 combo. It is being swapped into my 52 dodge m37
Evan


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

Killed 300, hey man, your gettin' the shaft big time!!!!! I got hit once by a total loser in his girlfriends car. He had no licence, no insurance, the car had no plates and he tried to drive away but he only made it a half a block until the car died! Never got a penny from him! Kid was 19 and no job, etc, etc.!
I know what you mean about the insurance costs today on newer trucks. That is a big reason why I still drive the old ones. I only run liabilty too but if it's totalled I'm not out a bundle of cash!
It looks like a law suit is your only recoarse to get compansation for your truck. Good luck and keep us updated!
PS: I sold the 79 Ford F250 last Saturday. I think I'm going to miss that old truck!?


----------

